# Hello from Kansas City



## Dangerfield (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello:

I am not new to guns but like this forum and decided to make it official.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome, enjoy the site you can learn a lot here and possibly make a friend or two.

RCG


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome from snowy AZ....JJ


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome from southern oregon, officially


----------

